# Marshal's Wanted Please



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Its that time of year again and i'm looking for some help with the show rallies, so if any of you feel you can spare a weekend well 4/5 days to be precise to marshal a rally or two please let me know.

The ones that need marshals are

Appletree Three Counties Showground Malvern 26th to 30th March

Stone Leisure Shepton 9th to 13th April

Warners Peterborough 16th to 20th April 2nd Marshal *GerryD*

Appletree Royal & Cornwall Showground Wadebridge 9th to 13th July

Appletree Broadlands Romsey 17th to 21st September

You do get a free pass for the show with Stone Leisure and Appletree.

Warner's it depends on how many we have booked to qualify for a free pass we have to have 11 booked for 1 pass & 42 booked for 2 passes :roll:

Its not difficult you just arrive a day earlier than the crowds mark the pitch out then see everyone in and take a £1 rally fee of them, then see them all off on the Monday before 12pm.

Anyone fancy it then shout up or pm me with your surname name, address, phone number and which one you want to marshal.

Thanks in advance

Jacquie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Jacquie,

Val and I would love to help.

Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Oops, forgot to say, for Peterborough.

Gerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Oops, forgot to say, for Peterborough.
> 
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry can you pm me your details please

Jacquie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might have done it had there been any up north, sadly none


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Kev nowt up tNorth  


Still wanting marshal please pretty please




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Due to un foreseen circumstances Gerryd has had to drop out of marshalling at Peterborough would any body else like to help Ballymoss out there please??? 

If so please pm me with your name and address and a contact number, as long as we get 42 booked you will get a free pitch for the weekend.


Jacquie


----------

